# "LOVE HAS NO LIMITS" from florida to chicago to nevada love hasnt a limit



## Rstank (Nov 3, 2009)

BACK GROUND STORY:me and this gal ill call "VV" met in a weird way through my ex on the internet we talked day in and day out about spirituality our problems and life we did this untill for weeks and she said she was hittin chicago soon to get closure for this nutso guy she was dating and at the time still was....she said she wanted to meet me had visions about me before we even talked or knew of one another...those nights were wonderful and she told me she had feelings and that she must meet me so i saw the path light up and on i went



i started this journey from my front door in west palm beach florida one warm june afternoon. got me a train hittin ocala and had some kids that i wasnt sure if they would be there....they kept true and put me up for like one whole week

WEEK IN OCALA: i got off the train nervous....as i said wasnt sure if these kids would actually show i went into the train office called NO ANSWER i started to look at the surroundings....wow i was in the middle of fucking no where i started back for the door of the office to call again and there they were ooggleing me instantly rachel (the girl who said she would put me up) walked towards me......her brother said loudly "OH YEAH THATS HIM" (covering his nose in discust) 

i loaded my pack and off we went to jessies house once there....they exclamied they needed some smokey treat so half left to buy some green smokey and half stayed and drank....i was of the latter but i didnt complain because that be gewd booze...in the morning jessies evangelical christian roomate exclaimed "OH MY GAWD THAT KID NEEDS TO TAKE A SHOWER" but was quickly cut off by rachel we exclaimed " NO MARK HE IS A CRUSTIE...THEY DONT TAKE SHOWERS" (i had so many nights laughing as i recolected this hilarious conversation im even laughing now)
mark didnt like R-stanks stank so i was forced to leave we(that is me rachel) got droped off at her friends house in the trailer park while the others went to find shrooms and this is where i met katie we wandered together i made a bitchin head band from a bra strap and cleaned my piercings in a dip in the pool
that night i had to sleep at rachels house in her brother matts room underneath his bed so there drug addict mom didnt find me and kill me....slept like a baby the last days there werent insanely eventful showed them taggin skills went skinny dipping almost got into a fight with some yuppies at walmart whatever......i was just happy to get the fuck out of ocala

ANNA AND MIKE:


(i met anna and mike a few months previous to this adventure i went to tampa/ st.pete to go meet "beermortal" for the first time but alas she was busy but two aquaintances of hers anna and mike werent...we spent a week together and they are some of my best friends now....but that week is a different story...they said they were leaveing florida and i was ready to meet my future life partner little did i know....so off we went)



.....mikey and anna were going to pittsburg PA for the crimethinc convergance and they said they could get me as far as indianapolis so i agreed and on we went up north to gains 

FORREST VISIT:
meeting mr. forrest was great since i had heard much about him and i bumped into an old friend MUSIC( a dog that my buddy zach got in nola) so anyway the visit......first night wasnt much we chilled ate a little and went crashing out
in the morning we were dilligent at work to fix annas bike and we had succsess we hung for the whole day talking playing stupid nintendo games and forrests girl friend swung me by walmart so i could steal a had lamp with much success and then that night forrest pulled me aside and asked if i wanted to go on a dumpster adventure....of course i was thrilled to....but i had to use mikeys BIG fucking bike (im like 5'9 this kid is like 6'9 or some shit he is huge) 

so anyway me using my lovely head lamp from earlyier we sped off into the night little did we know all the weird things we would see unfold.....as we rode talking politics/music and shit we pass a party of bros and had some weird half assed insults thrown our way like goldminer and stuff....we pedeled on went to a good dumpster spot and loaded up awesome eats as we are heading back with the first load we see police at a store guns drawn and all and ambulances (somethin went down) 

we go back to the house unload and head back out down a different road and there we see more ambulances and some people sitting in the road with one guy on his back.....whaddya know the bro from before had a hit and run....somebody hit him with a car and decided to speed off i told him to have a nice night or at least try to and then we went on to dumpster a few more places not yielding as much as the first and went home to sleep

the morning came and it was time to hit the road after i had racked some snacks from a gas station then we headed off away from gains and from florida next place we stopped was good ol'

LOUISVILLE KENTUCKY: we arrived at katies house (annas friend) late at night we got aquainted quick and crashed out quick

in the morning i was awakened by katies dog humping me i moved him politelly and walked into the kitchen where breakfast was waiting i ate my stomach untill it was ripping at the seams

after eating mike anna katie and her boyfriend and myself all went to a beautiful nature park where we galavanted yelled at yuppies (or at least i did "STAY OUT OF MY FORREST WHITIES" lolz) and katie and her b/f smoked tons of pot awesome! we climed hills checked out bitchin hobo caves and i even convinced some little tween girls to swing on this rope and jump into the water because it was "not that deep" hahahahaha we hung out a few more days with katie got to see a statue of ol' abe lincoln and smoked with her mom (awesome old school death metal lady) and then we left for mikeys old home town of bloomington indianna (awesome college town)

BLOOMINGTON: we stayed a few days saw a book store "boxcar books" fuckin awesome got annas bike fixed and saw a MINIBIKE DANCE TEAM the "sproketes" or something anyway they fucking ruled but time did not permitt a long stay i got an amtrak ticket (using most of my hardley money saved) to go from indianapolis to joliet which is where i was meeting VV but of course a few too many bong hits mike forgot where the station was or never really bothered finding it....i split off and said that id see him one day soon and that i loved him and he was my brother......so there i was long way from home in a city....i went running my train left in like 10 minutes i asked everyone "amtrack where is it?" no one really knew
i eventually found a empty amtrack station and a good ol' grey hound right across from it so i waited my turn and got a 10 dollar ticket to downtown chicago.....not so close to joliet but it was better then walking so i took it

the ride there was fine got off and was awestruck by the huge buildings and the nice thin layer of pollution all around HORRAY 
so i paid some hustler guy to take me to the transit that would take me to joliet muthafucka was SKETCHY AS HELL but i paid him the ten bucks he orginally asked for and got the hell away from him....got to joliet in the afternoon and gave VV a call she was excited to hear from me and told me she was around the corner a long ass wait outside latter a car pulled up

CHICAGO: in the car was VV and her two love bird friends we drove off and got beer went walking through the park....then came the time for me to meet PP VV's crazed boyfriend....we walked and talked in the same park he seemed fine he was for certain unsure of me but i brushed it away VV arranged for me to sleep in her van......her van is named turtle

in those days i was desperate for friends so turtle became one of my best he sheltered me and kept me warm.....me and VV even had our first kiss in turtle.....but anyway VV brought me some cat piss soaked blankets which was fine she couldnt spare any else on a count of i was on PP's property (well his parents anyway) and they hated me at first sight so the nights were fine as the days were brutley hot in there......but VV always came out to smoke cigs and to bring me food

i spent a week there in all and i told VV that i was willing to wait as long as possible and i was there for support...because she at that time was my greatest friend & coolest person i had ever met we stayed together through all the abuse her crazed boyfriend put her through......i held her through the tears and she held me through my uncertanty and fear

LAST FEW DAYS IN CHICAGO: towards the end of our stay.....one of the last days was an awesome show VV and PP's friends band played at expendable youth house and i got to see a awesome band nammed ATTAKE as well as SECURICOR AMERICAN ETHIC and KRANG and TERROR ALERT it was awesome but while the last band attake was playing i pushed VV and PP's friend and in the heat of battleing in the pit he slipped and got a cuncushin on an amp.....we sped to the hospital in downtown chicago at 2 in the morning the wait was long we waited ALL NIGHT
and in the madness VV told PP it wasnt working out and that i had become a great friend but regardless of me she would have broken it off with him anyway because of the way he treats her.....PP lost it marched around like an angry kid all night and the next day told his parents where i was they screamed me off there property with promises of harm and jail time....in the madness i told VV to meet me in the park.....she had arguments with everyone while packing her things and once she left she headed straight for the park

there she had her two friends come and PP rode a bike over and said no hard feelings(after threatning to kill the both of us with a bat) VV's friends drove us to a motel that VV bought (i had to sneak in otherwise it would have costed more) 
the next day i found that a family friend was in the area and could take me to my grandmothers in mississippi......i took the ride only after VV promised she would be safe....she was she had her parents buy a plane ticket straight back to nevada.....i eventually made it home and me and VV got enough money to fly me to nevada where i live now

we have our own place after much struggle liveing homeless after her parents had kicked us out we have both found jobs and an apartment ....and we are living the domestic life for a while but in that time are willing to dish out any help we can


much love StP thanx for reading the story for those who read and will read it give feed back and i would love to hear stories of victory in the face of heavy opposition....i wrote this down so you can realize that this all happened by mere chance and turn of the coin and that anything is possible......keep your heart in the right place and keep your honor strong and things will happen for you as soon as you dance out of that comfort zone and follow the path that speaks to you.....regardless of opsticals


----------



## bote (Nov 3, 2009)

I like love triangle stories, but I have a suggestion hope you won´t mind. 
One big block of text is kind of intimidating, it would be more inviting and easier to read if you put some spaces in there. jao thanks


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, I am interested to hear it all, but I quit halfway through when I couldn't follow the right lines anymore.
Some periods when you want the sentence to stop, some space between lines when you're moving into something new. These would make it more readable.


----------



## marc (Nov 4, 2009)

i know the kid forrest you stayed with in gainesville. i also stayed with him when i was there


----------



## Rstank (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you i shall edit


----------



## Rstank (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i am srry i really just get to excited typeing on the computer reminiscing i just cant help it.....hope it reads better and if you want more koolie details its an open book i will share all i can of the story


----------



## Rstank (Nov 4, 2009)

marc said:


> i know the kid forrest you stayed with in gainesville. i also stayed with him when i was there


 yeah man forrest rules fun little fact his dawg music was actually my good friend zacks dawg and zack couldnt bring him on his travels on account that he is a little rambunctious fucker so he traded him to forrest for a big thing of beer and now zack is gone but music is still runin strong a good new O pup


----------



## Loaf (Nov 18, 2009)

I drank some whiskey with zach in gainsville, this summer at some point or another. Then, fate have it I met Reade a little after that in Asheville.


----------



## Rstank (Nov 19, 2009)

Loaf said:


> I drank some whiskey with zach in gainsville, this summer at some point or another. Then, fate have it I met Reade a little after that in Asheville.



i met reade first but zach has always been around.....THAT KID IS EVERYWHERE!:drinking:


----------



## LeilaniRose (Nov 22, 2009)

aha This story gives me hope darlin. "...i was awakened by katies dog humping me i moved him politelly..." favorite quote.


----------



## Rstank (Nov 24, 2009)

LeilaniRose said:


> aha This story gives me hope darlin. "...i was awakened by katies dog humping me i moved him politelly..." favorite quote.


 that dog wouldnt give it a fuckin rest...it must have been my smell....i was quite ripe no one cared really except the dog........man day in and day out he was trying to fuck me.....when id get too tired id just let him go......HE WORE ME DOWN!!!


----------



## Rstank (Dec 24, 2009)

edited for your reading pleasure everyone!


----------



## bote (Dec 24, 2009)

Really appreciate the last paragraph there´s hope yet. thank you


----------



## Rstank (Dec 26, 2009)

bote said:


> Really appreciate the last paragraph there´s hope yet. thank you



yes there is this is true.....especially very cats named BOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

\!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:soldier::mummy::mummy::zombie:


----------



## skelabunny (Dec 26, 2009)

"Have Love Will Travel" this story makes me think of this song by The Sonics...


----------



## wartomods (Dec 26, 2009)

liked the story.
BTW check josé saramago , he likes to write without ponctuation too


----------



## Rstank (Dec 27, 2009)

wartomods said:


> liked the story.
> BTW check josé saramago , he likes to write without ponctuation too



its much easier not worrying and just freshly shooting from the mind and the feeling instead of minding each p and q....ill check outh the writer for sure


----------

